# $90 Track [email protected] Springs-Big Track- Feb 4th in SoCal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Big Willow Road Course
in SoCal-
February 4 for a track day,special track day price of only $90.00
(DISCOUNT CODE IS ( willow17 )
Any Questions email [email protected] 
Register here- http://www.extremespeedtrackevents.com 
Must register before Jan 28

Free timing for all drivers
Free Basic on track instruction for beginners
Free Lunch for all drivers


----------

